# New Yorkers, your advice please!



## Edie (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm dead excited, The Other Half and I are coming to New York at the end of September for a week! It's for his 30th birthday and could even be our honeymoon, if I get my arse in gear and book the bloody registry office. And _without_ kids, just us!!

Now, I know next to nowt about New York, so I'd really appreicate any advice or recommendations, especially about where to stay ( like the sound of Brooklyn, to be out of the madness of Manhatten? and cheaper?), where to eat, what to do etc

What I'd really like from youse New Yorkers is where you'd take a tourist mate of your own, to show them 'your' New York, the local cafs, the best markets, which clubs are good, what not to miss. We can choose the obvious stuff, like the Empire States, Central Park etc.

To give you an idea of what we like:
Markets, faded grandeur, drinking late (small bars) and decent clubs (house, d+b), Botanical gardens and parks, views, cheap n cheerful day trips, somewhere quiet and cheapish to stay.

I hope you don't mind me asking... any advice gratefully recieved


----------



## ethel (Feb 4, 2008)

starter for 10:

http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/nyc.html


----------



## D (Feb 6, 2008)

Markets - bleh in NYC, as far as I'm concerned, except for the farmer's market at Union Sq. and that's not because it's an especially great market, but just because it's one of the few places where you can buy a lot of locally sourced, organic food (yay!)

Beyond that, read everything the editor has ever written or posted about his trips here - you'll find some overlapping interests.

Bars and clubs - I'd take people to different places, depending on who they were! It's impossible to say, really, without knowing you.

If you have specific questions (i.e. "what's this place like?") I'm happy to try to answer, though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2008)

claire said:


> I'm dead excited, The Other Half and I are coming to New York at the end of September for a week! It's for his 30th birthday and could even be our honeymoon, if I get my arse in gear and book the bloody registry office. And _without_ kids, just us!!


Can I marry you? It's my 30th this year too  
This thread's good: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121144


----------



## Edie (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks D and sarah. 
Bee, are you offering to officiate our wedding? was rather hoping you'd be a guest


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2008)

claire said:


> Thanks D and sarah.
> Bee, are you offering to officiate our wedding? was rather hoping you'd be a guest


Tons of info, photo features, guides and day trips here: 
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/index.html


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 13, 2008)

Staten Island ferry is a great trip and is either free or ridiculously cheap IIRC,

As is a walk along the Brooklyn Bridge - my bro-in-law reckons the best way is to go at dusk and walk towards Brooklyn - only turning to look back at Manhattan when you're half way across. I also like to go to the promenade on Brooklyn Heights.

Having stayed in Brooklyn many times with rellies, and only once in a hotel in Manhattan, I would stay on Manhattan if I could afford it - its wonderful to walk out there first thing in the morning, especially on a bright autumn day, and get breakfast and watch the place wake up.


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Feb 16, 2008)

If you like botanical gardens, you may wish to check out:

The Old Westbury Gardens in Long Island as a day trip

Wavehill further north

Bronx Botanical Gardens, and

Brooklyn Botanic Garden which is _free_ on Saturdays from 10am to 12noon 

Have a good visit!


----------



## tyranny (Mar 7, 2008)

as a new yorker who lived in london (brixton) for a short time, williamsburg is ok, but a little overrated.  you are better off going to the east village area for shops, bars, restaurants, etc.  there's more of a selection of things to pick and choose from.  the east village would more or less mean...east and west from "avenue a" (although you could go as far east as avenue c for some up-and-coming places) and "broadway", and north and south from "14th street" to "houston street".

go further south and west for the soho (SOuth of HOuston) area.  unlike the soho in london, it's a lot more upscale...kind of like london's chelsea (ironically chelsea in nyc, is more like soho in london).  stay west and go further uptown and you're in chelsea.

this might sound confusing, but manhattan is mostly set up like a grid....if the street numbers go up, you're going uptown....and if the avenue (the closest thing to high streets) numbers go up, you're going west.  there are named avenues in between, but with this rule you're bound to only go a few blocks out of your way before the numbered avenues pick up again.  and the real exceptions to this grid rule, are mainly downtown once you get south of houston street...which i like to think of "0 (zero) street".

as for accommodations, manhattan might be too pricey (although the pound is kicking the dollars butt), so if budget is an issue, instead of brooklyn, you might also want to consider the astoria/long island city area.  this is in the borough of queens and is a short train ride into midtown manhattan.  it's probably the closest area in queens to manhattan.

if you like chinese food, be sure to check out manhattan's chinatown; or jackson heights in queens, if you like indian food and shops (the "jackson diner" is a consistantly well-rated restaurant that's pretty affordable)...or if you prefer to stay in the city for indian, 6th street between 1st and 2nd avenue, is considered "little india"....a restaurant called, "brick lane" is my favorite (yes named after the brick lane in london).

these are the first things that come to mind.  if you have any other questions, ask, and i'll post what i know or find out.

i'm not much the clubber so i'm not sure i can help there.  although as mentioned before, the east village, soho and chelsea have a lot of pubs/bars/cafes to choose from...depending on the night and what you like, you're bound to find something.


----------



## tyranny (Mar 7, 2008)

one more thing i just thought of...if you like boat rides, maybe you should look into the "circle line" as opposed to the staten island ferry.  it is a bit touristy, but it's a nice long ride (3 hours, i think) with some great views and sights pointed out.  i think it's better than doing something ultra-touristy like the bus tours, and if the day is nice, it's a pleasant boat ride.  the weather should still be ok for it at the end of september.

by the way, i noticed a posting with an article mentioning cbgb's ... it no longer exists.  some rent drama closed it down awhile ago.  not sure if you knew this or if it was something you were considering, but thought i'd mention it, especially since it was a place that really represented nyc (once upon a time) .

and walking across the brooklyn bridge is very nice.  i second that suggestion...great views too especially at sundown.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2008)

Faded Grandeur: Go to Coney Island in the morning, when the funfair is closed.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2008)

claire said:


> Bee, are you offering to officiate our wedding? was rather hoping you'd be a guest


Nah, was hoping you'd marry me so I could go to NYC   Of course I'll be there hon


----------



## rachamim18 (Mar 23, 2008)

I do stil have a flat there, going there next week, but would not calll myself a NYer. Anyway, worked there my adult life so  know enough.

Places to go? Depends on tastes? Crazy fun places? Perhaps "Lucky Chengs" which is a Chinese Rest. /Nightclub where all the witresses and performers are in drag. Not my thing per se but alot of out of towners love it.It is lower Manhattan, take any downtown train to W4th, the Village, and see dozensofother great things as well.

There are now 3 Chinatowns but the original, from the late 19th Century is the Manhattan one, the one everyone thinks of when they think of NY. The food is great. Dim Sum, forget it. You would think a Brit who had been familiar perhaps with london would not be impresssed but London has nothing on it.

To get there you can take the N, R, or my fave., the #6 trains and get off on Canal St., the heart of it and the Bootleg Capital of the Americas. Want a 40 dollar perfect Coogi sweater Have fun.

There is a Jewish-Russian neighbourhood called Little Odessa in Brooklyn, adjacent to Coney Island which makes for 2 great destinations. Odessa, really called Brighton Beach, has great food and nightclubs, as wel as the famed Russian (i.e. Jewish) Mob. Look for track suits and gold chains with crew cuts, to separate them from the Italians whom you can see in a few neighbourhoods.

To get there take the Q to the Brighton Beach Stop on the Coney Island bound train. You can then walk to Coney or hop back on for 2 stops.

Manhattan's Little Italy has evolved into almost entirely a tourist attraction iwth very few Italians but again the food is great. If you want more of the culture though along with better food, head north to Bronx Little Italy, E187 and Arthur Avenue is the heart fo it. It is a mixed Italain and Albanian (actually Kosovar) area that is turning into a minority neighbourhood so its days are numbered.

Best way to get there? Take the D train to Fordham Road, a major stop, walk upstairs and take a #12 Bus heading east. Get off, ask the driver, at Arthus Avenue and walk (only one direction from there since the opposite side is Fordham University).

While up there you can also take in the Bronx Zoo, simply take the same rute but get off the bus at Southern Blvd., take a south cound bus, any and follow the signs. Incredibly easy.

Someone mentioned the Bronx Botanical Gardens I believe, hard to get to but it is where I did my internship and a fine place to visit. Speaking of which, Brooklyn has its Prospect Park (the actual par and not same named neighbouthood). Inside the park there is an even better Garden. Be ure to see the Japanese Garden.

To get THERE I would take the Q train but it has been awhile, better check.

People mention Williamsburg, aka DUMBO (Down Under the Bridge) but it has pretty much seen its heayday. Lattes can be had anywhere,m you know? Art is all ovber now but the new mecca is to be had in places like Long Island City, Queens, and my nieghbourhood of Mott Haven in the South Bronx (daytime it is completely safe, and at night it is not murder capital anymore). Lofts in both places are being converted like they are going out of style.

If you want to wal around all day, Manhattan,s Central Park of course. From 59th to 110 it is huge and varied. Be careful of course, but in daylight it is fantstic. Almost all uptown trains stop at one part of 59th or another, if you get off too far east or west just walk the few blocks along the border of the garden, along 59th aka CPS (Central Park South as the street is also called).

If you need more hints, let me know.


----------



## Edie (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello!

Just re-checked this thread, and all your recommendations are fantastic!

Thanks tyranny, Concrete Meadow and rach.

Loving the idea of Brooklyn Bridge walk, Coney Island, and those botanical gardens. Other Half will love china town. Also, really useful suggestions about areas to stop in.

Will write these suggestions down and show them to Other Half.


----------



## rachamim18 (Mar 27, 2008)

One mistake, my spelling is atrocious so please forgive me, if you do decide to go to the Bronx for Lttle Italy Bronx, ask the #12 bus driver for ARTHUR Ave, not Arthus or whatever I said. Either way, have fun.


----------



## Kelp (Mar 28, 2008)

This is a great thread and I'm taking notes of places to go myself as I'm due to touch down in 2 weeks time for about five days, any other recomendations will also be greatfully recieved.  Especially any gig recomendations between 11/4 - 15/4, and or places that do well kept craft beer(real ale).


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

If you like the sound of an old school, Lower East Side rock'n'roll bar, check out the Double Down Saloon, Avenue A by Houston. We loved it!


----------



## Kelp (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a note having done a little scouring myself: 

http://www.gotham-imbiber.com/

looks like a fairly useful resource for anyone heading into the US looking for ideas of where to eat drink and dance the night away.  A little dry reading concerning beers etc, but for the most part an easy read.


----------



## D (Mar 28, 2008)

Kelp said:


> This is a great thread and I'm taking notes of places to go myself as I'm due to touch down in 2 weeks time for about five days, any other recomendations will also be greatfully recieved.  Especially any gig recomendations between 11/4 - 15/4, and or places that do well kept craft beer(real ale).



Kimya Dawson at Webster Hall on the 6th.


----------



## rachamim18 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Kelp, if you want to go to the source, there is a boutique brewy in Brookyn, the Booklyn Brewery Corporation at #79 N.11th St...which should be right in DUMBO (Williamsburg, but the arty section, as if nowadays there is any other section of it). Anyway, tak the J tran to Marcy Avenue, get off, walk downstairs to the St, MNarcy Ave (of course) and walk north (ask for soemone to point you towards Bedford Ave) and when you get to Bedford the streets progress numerically.

Do not know if they stil do it but they used to give great tours with the tasting,etc., and yes they have ale.

There are others but I do not know them off the top of my head.

As for going there, I myself willbe there in a couple of days which sucks, I hate it although it will be great to eat Jewish food once again.


----------



## tyranny (Mar 29, 2008)

and if you're not in brooklyn and decide to stay in manhattan area...there's a place called the heartland brewery in union square/14th street area.  i think the place is on the high street closer to 16th street (west side of the square).

it gets a bit crowded, but they brew their own beers and stuff.  if that's your thing, you might like it.  plus they do food too.  i haven't been there in awhile, but it's always crowded, so must be alright.


----------



## D (Mar 29, 2008)

tyranny - I think it's funny that you, located in Astoria, would send someone to the Hearttland Brewery in Union Square, and not mention the Bohemian Hall Beer Garden.


----------



## tyranny (Mar 30, 2008)

D said:


> tyranny - I think it's funny that you, located in Astoria, would send someone to the Hearttland Brewery in Union Square, and not mention the Bohemian Hall Beer Garden.




yeah that's true, and the beer garden is just down the road from me.   

i guess i had manhattan on the brain.  plus i was thinking microbreweries, and i'm not sure if the bohemian beer garden brews their own beers.

it is a nice spot though.  it's VERY much like the european beer gardens...


----------



## Dhimmi (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe try craigs list http://newyork.craigslist.org/ and see if you can't hook up with a seppo to show you their NY.


----------



## D (Mar 30, 2008)

tyranny said:


> yeah that's true, and the beer garden is just down the road from me.
> 
> i guess i had manhattan on the brain.  plus i was thinking microbreweries, and i'm not sure if the bohemian beer garden brews their own beers.
> 
> it is a nice spot though.  it's VERY much like the european beer gardens...



I don't think they brew their own.  And, yes, it is very much like a European one...I thought of that as I suggested it.  But that's what makes it such a novelty in NYC!


----------



## rachamim18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Heartland is an option but always mad crowded.


----------



## Kelp (Apr 7, 2008)

We're thinking of hitting up George Keeley's and possibly the Cake Shop when we get in on Friday night come say hello!  We'll be the pasty white beings looking confused mostly and blinded by the lights.


----------

